# How cool is this!!



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

No pattern that I found (didn't look real hard!) but think it's a really cool design. Lots of old comments of people wanting the pattern.

http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2010/10/side-of-ribbed-entrelac-hat-10-squares.html


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

That is intriguing .... someday I may be brave enough to try something like that. Thanks for the picture


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

That is so neat


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Would love to have the pattern!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting. Could be a symbol from "Game of Thrones". :sm01:


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Reminds me of Celtic knots


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Whoa, so original, thinking of things to do with this concept. I would be interested in the pattern.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Interesting ????


----------



## Frryl (Mar 15, 2016)

This is amazing!
Please excuse me while I try to hunt down a pattern....


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

What a lovely and interesting pattern. I wonder what it is going to be. Ribbed entrelac, what a challenge, eh?


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

that is so cool and amazing, looks very complex. Thanks for posting.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks difficult!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

No written pattern that I could find, but here's the blog of the person who knit this. Some interesting notes: http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2015/11/flat-reversible-neat-entrelac-joins-and.html It's the same blogger linked to by the original poster, but a slightly different entry.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

margoc said:


> No pattern that I found (didn't look real hard!) but think it's a really cool design. Lots of old comments of people wanting the pattern.
> 
> http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2010/10/side-of-ribbed-entrelac-hat-10-squares.html


At the above site, if you look just below the green "star," you'll see three pictures. The one on the right, that looks like a sketch, will take you to another site that gives more details about this type of entrelac. Below that, too, is another "sketch," which will give even more info on how to design and set up the various entrelac "star." Sort of like a scavenger hunt, but if someone really wants to do this, they just need to follow the "path."

....gloria


----------



## tatyana (Apr 1, 2011)

It is on Ravelry, but still there is no pattern...
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarnover/reversible-ribbed-entrelac-hat


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I looked it up. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarnover/reversible-ribbed-entrelac-hat

This guy made up the pattern, but has notes on how to do this.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

That's amazing!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

This is really interesting.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

tatyana said:


> It is on Ravelry, but still there is no pattern...
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarnover/reversible-ribbed-entrelac-hat


Unfortunately, that link goes to project notes where the designer states he has no pattern. sigh.......


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I love this and would really like to make it but I think it's beyond me right now. Maybe I'll save it for later. Thanks for posting. I will watch for a pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Try here

http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2010/01/diagramming-and-designing-entrelac.html?m=1

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarnover/hounds-tooth-entrelac-hat

There are diagrams at the first link.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Related links:

http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2009/12/ribbed-entrelac-hat.html

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarnover/reversible-ribbed-entrelac-hat


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

already found. Sorry for taking up space


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

That is really pretty, thanks for the links found


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the links, it is interesting following his writing.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Very interesting.. all his projects are intriguing.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarnover


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Different and lovely.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks very intricate.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's amazing. I have seen this before. I think I need to follow this up. Thanks for highlighting this.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

All I can say is amazing - like suduku as far as I am concerned. When I have caught up with some of my wips I will review. I'm sure it would be good for my "senior" brain. Suduku has been fantastic.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I have it in an entrelac book. Woke up with a stiff neck so I can't find it today.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

It is by "Yarnover" and many of his interesting patterns are shown on Ravelry but only these have patterns:

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/jay-petersen-designs


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow - I like that look.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Try Rosemary Drysdale on Ravelry. There is a book called Entrelac 2 and the child's star hat appears to be very similar.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Related links:
> 
> http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2009/12/ribbed-entrelac-hat.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for that video. Entrelac is on my 'to learn' list and this is very helpful.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh! I want to try it! I think the hardest part would be how to start. Then, by following the photo, i might be able to figure it out. Then, again, I might really be over estimating my skills!  When I have a long time to sit and think about it---maybe.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's amazing!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

This is so amazing! I am going to look for the pattern too and keep checking back in case someone finds it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting looking entrelac pattern.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing and interesting !!!


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

I can barely control entrelac on straight needles, let alone in the round. But I love the look of that hat!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Fascinating...


----------

